# op am profibus (performance)



## volker (1 Oktober 2003)

hallo zusammen.

im normalfall binde ich ein op über mpi an die steuerung an.

nun habe ich ein projekt in dem recht viele daten im op dargestellt werden.
deshalb dachte ich mir, ich binde das nun über den profibus an.

wird sich das negativ auf die restlichen teilnehmer am profibus auswirken ?


----------



## churchill (1 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Volker

Es spielt eigentlich keine Rolle wieviele Daten hin und her geschoben werden.
Einzig die Kommunikationsgeschwindigkeit ist mit Profibus-DP um etliches schneller. (Aktualisierungszeit)

Ich persönlich binde alle OP's immer am MPI an, solange ich genug freie Ressourcen habe.

Vorteile: Direktes adressieren (S7-Verbindung) / (Kein GET/PUT od. Steuerungsaufträge nötig)!

mfG
churchill


----------



## volker (2 Oktober 2003)

churchill schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig die Kommunikationsgeschwindigkeit ist mit Profibus-DP um etliches schneller. (Aktualisierungszeit)


eben genau darum wollte ich das über dp machen.



> Ich persönlich binde alle OP's immer am MPI an, solange ich genug freie Ressourcen habe.


mach ich in der regel auch.
was meinst du mit freie recourcen? die max 32 teilnehmer am mpi ?




> Vorteile: Direktes adressieren (S7-Verbindung) / (Kein GET/PUT od. Steuerungsaufträge nötig)!


?? verstehe nicht genau was du meinst. (integriert in s7oder was ?)
ich habe mal ein bestehendes projekt von mpi auf dp geändert. läuft sofort ohne das ich irgendwas im op ändern musste.

und wofür brauchst du get/put bei op/mp? hab ich noch nie benötigt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Volker

Mit Ressourcen meine ich die freien Verbindungen unter CPU-Eigenschaften. Ja, bei neuen CPU's sind zB. 315-2AG10-0AB0 sind es 16, wobei 1 Verbindung für das PG reserviert ist.
Bei älteren CPU's zB. 315-2AF03-0AB0 sind es nur 4 inkl. PG.

Deine Frage betreffend Punkt 2: Vergiss was ich da geschrieben habe. Hab was verwechselt. Verzeihung!

PS: Wie kann man die Zitate von anderen in einem neuen Beitrag einfügen?

mfG
churchill
[/list]


----------



## volker (3 Oktober 2003)

> PS: Wie kann man die Zitate von anderen in einem neuen Beitrag einfügen?
> 
> mfG
> churchill



am einfachsten du beantwortest die mail mit dem icon zitat (rechts oben in der mail)

oder du benutzt die icons

die steuerzeichen sind grundsätzlich ich eckigen klammern.


```
[code][b][i][u][quote][list][list=][img][/img][url]
[/url][img][/img][/list][/list][/quote][/u][/i][/b]
```
[/code]

z.B. ein zitat ist ein quote und 
beginnt mit einer eckigen klammer (öffnung rechts) gefolgt von "quote" danach eine eckige klammer (öffnung links),
ende eines befehls ist genauso nur, nur dass nach klammer auf ein schrägstrich kommt.

*ähnlich wie bei der html programmierung.*

ist nicht so ohne weiteres hier zu zeigen da die codes ja was auslösen wenn ich die hier poste.
probier einfach mal rum und lass dir deine mail in der vorschau anzeigen.


----------



## casius (3 Oktober 2003)

:?: 
Hallo Volker,

was für ein OP möchtest du an den Profibus anschließen?
Wenn du ein Siemens OP verwendest , z.B. OP17, OP170, OP270 solltest du keinerlei Probleme haben.
Was will churchill da eingentlich mit Get und Put veranstalten? Und wie viele Variablen sind es in etwa?
Ich habe meist so etwa 100 Variablen, und 400 Meldungen. Bisher musste ich da noch nie etwas mit Get und Put veranstalten und ich wüste auch nicht wofür und wo das nötig sein sollte.


----------



## volker (3 Oktober 2003)

casius schrieb:
			
		

> :?:
> Hallo Volker,
> 
> was für ein OP möchtest du an den Profibus anschließen?
> ...



also in diesem fall wäre das ein mp270. in den entscheidenden bild wären das so ca 100 variablen (aktuallisierung alle 0,1s). die gesamtzahl der variablen ist ja sowieso egal solange die nicht auf "ständig lesen"stehen.

die aktualisierungszeit der meldungen (stör-)hab ich immmer auf 1 s. reicht völlig aus.
was churchill mit get und put macht ist mir auch völlig unklar.


----------



## casius (5 Oktober 2003)

8) 
Hundert Variablen in einem einzigen Bild? Das wird doch völlig unübersichtlich.
Das will mir nicht ganz in den Kopf. Also ich habe noch nie mit einem MP270 gearbeitet, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es beim MP270 keine Einträge mehr gibt, wie bei einem OP17 z.B. Wenn du also hundert Variablen in einem Bild brauchst gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten warum das so ist.
1 Möglichkeit: Du weist nicht wie man ein neues Bild einfügt oder wie man dazwischen verzweigt. Ich glaube zwar nicht das dies der Fall ist, falls doch solltest du dich lieber noch mal mit dem Thema Bilder auseinandersetzten.
2. Möglichkeit: Du Versuchst eine Anlage mit dem MP270 zu visualisieren. Da wirst du wohl sehr schnell an die Grenzen vom MP270 kommen. Auch in diesem Fall würde ich dazu Raten die Anlage auf mehrere Bilder zu verteilen. Sonst wird die Sache zu unübersichtlich, wenn du jeden Endschalter etc. im Bild darstellen möchtest. Generell würde ich dazu Raten auf WIN CC oder eine PC-Lösung mit ProTool/Pro umzusteigen.
Gibt es noch eine dritte Möglichkeit? Was möchtest du den genau machen?


----------



## volker (5 Oktober 2003)

casius schrieb:
			
		

> 8)
> Hundert Variablen in einem einzigen Bild? Das wird doch völlig unübersichtlich.


sorry ich hab da bewusst ein bisschen übertrieben.

ich habe zwar schon bilder gehabt in denen wirklich mehr als 100 vars drin waren, aber das war nur eine datenbank für werkzeugdaten und da kommt es auf die performance nicht an.

klar teile ich mein projekt in mehrere bilder auf. mit einem guten menü ist es für den bediener auch viel einfachen sich dann da durchzuhangeln.

aber bei einer gesamtübersicht der anlage kommen doch schnell mal 30-40 vars zusammen und wenn ich die dann z.b. alle 0.1s aktuallisiere. oder wenn ich mehrere kurven darstellen möchte (muss teilweise auch eine hohe aktualisierungsrate haben.



> aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es beim MP270 keine Einträge mehr gibt, wie bei einem OP17 z.B.


kann man wohl nicht miteinander vergleichen. mp ist grafik op17 ist text.
und am mp gibt es doch einige funktionen mehr.


----------



## casius (6 Oktober 2003)

Scheint ja eine Richtige Luxusmaschine zu werden.

Mit der Profibusanbindung solltest du meiner Meinung nach keine Probleme bekommen. Etwas schneller geht es dann schon, falls das jedoch nicht reicht solltest du über eine Ethernet Anbindung von deinem OP nachdenken. Soweit ich weiß hat das MP270 schon von vornherein eine solche Schnittstelle. Für die S7 Seite musst du dann aber deinem Alten noch etwas Geld aus der Tasche leiern, ich glaube so etwa 1000¤.


----------



## churchill (6 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Casius, 
Zu deiner Bemerkung: Was will churchill da eingentlich mit Get und Put veranstalten?

Zu meiner "Veranstaltung mit GET/PUT":
Falls du mein letzter Beitrag richtig gelesen hast, sollte dir eigentlich aufgefallen sein dass ich, wie beschrieben, mich geirrt habe.

mfG
churchill


----------



## casius (7 Oktober 2003)

:wink: 
Tschuldigung, habe ich wohl überlesen


----------



## churchill (7 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Casius

macht nichts........wir sind nur Menschen, und Menschen machen eben Fehler! ...........Sonst wäre ich in der Kirche im Glasbild zu betrachten. 

mfG
churchill


----------

